
Ask HN: Do you subvocalize when you read? - wmhorne
If you do, does that mean there&#x27;s a cap on how quickly you can read?<p>If you don&#x27;t, what do you do instead? And how do you retain information? What (if anything) do you think is left out?<p>Are some people able to do both, read while subvocalizing and at other times while not? If so, what are the contexts in which they do each?
======
pr07ecH70r
Kind of funny, actually whenever I read, I "speak" the text in my mind with
Morgan Freeman or Ian McShane voices, depending on the context. :D For
retaining information, my photographic memory helps tremendously.

